# Arc airbox r33 gtr wanted



## mckennar (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys, looking for an Arc airbox for my r33 gtr 
Cash waiting 
Thanks


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Guy called James Mean had one for sale on Facebook recently , He's based in the UK , HTH


----------

